

Passing Blocks in Ruby Without &block - mudgemeister
http://mudge.github.com/2011/01/26/passing-blocks-in-ruby-without-block.html

======
3pt14159
These are really cool and understanding how magic is implemented is great, but
when you are searching for the "tell_ape" method for 10 mins only to realize
that method_missing is doing the magic, it really is a bit of a piss off. If
you are going to do these tricks please for the nonwizard ruby coders out
there make it blatantly obvious in your README or comments or tests.

~~~
mudgemeister
This is a fair criticism: I've now updated the examples so they don't involve
method_missing so as to not needlessly complicate the issue.

~~~
3pt14159
Oh! I didn't mean to insult you or the blog post, I liked it very much, I
meant in production code or open source projects. Your blog post was very
straightforward and interesting.

------
spellboots
Heh awesome! Oh btw, I have one for you: alias become="sudo ~/s -" (in
.bashrc)

